# FLR (M) Confusing question on online application



## Aphrodite_1 (Jul 23, 2014)

From the personal information section of online application for FLR(M), this question was in reference to if I were required to return to my country of origin (U.S.A.) and I'm not entirely sure how to answer...

"Are there any factors which would make it difficult or impossible for you to integrate and establish a private life in that country?"

Whether you select yes or no, you still have to explain. My inclination is to write something like: I've built my entire life in the UK for the last two years so going back to the U.S.A., would mean finding other clients, abandoning my husband, taking on the cost of a home/living along etc., Is that what they are looking for?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, something like that. For some other people there may be more pressing reasons, such as war at home or persecution on account of your faith, ethnicity etc.


----------



## Aphrodite_1 (Jul 23, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Yes, something like that. For some other people there may be more pressing reasons, such as war at home or persecution on account of your faith, ethnicity etc.


Got it, thanks for your quick reply!


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Can you tell me whether I need to print a copy of the application form as well?


----------

